# help ID this plant please



## rreekers (Apr 9, 2012)

i know it does best under high light, its a stem plants.. the leaves turn pink/purple once they get to the waterline, but doesnt grow out of the water to get to the light. any ideas?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like either Ludwigia Cuba or Pogostemon stellatus narrow leaf. Hard to tell since its still green. Stellatus turns purple or pink under high light.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The Trigger said:


> Looks like either Ludwigia Cuba or Pogostemon stellatus narrow leaf. Hard to tell since its still green. Stellatus turns purple or pink under high light.


Probably the latter one, but it's kinda hard with those photos. Can you take a closeup?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah try to take a closeup. With those pics I'm leaning more towards stellatus


----------

